# Milk steamer not working



## boemse (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi guys,

my Silvia (roughly 2 years old) is usually used only for espresso, which works fine. I have sometimes steamed milk, which always worked fine, too. Now that I've tried to steam milk, it does not work at all! The boiler obviously heats the water (loads of steam leaves when pressing the normal Espresso tab), but nothing happens with the steam wand. I opened the machine and found nothing obviously wrong. The internal mechanics of the steam wand seem to work (the litte brass thing comes out when turning the steam tap) and the connections look fine. There is a little brown staining on the boiler, just next to exit of the tube for the milk steam, though - no idea if that can give a clue.

Anybody an idea? An old thread that I have not found? Thanks!


----------

